
Ask HN: Where to find PhD offers? - hamtaroPhD06
I have just graduated with an MSc and would love to continue with a PhD in computer science.<p>However universities and research seem to have something against common convenience and most of their offers are hard&#x2F;impossible to find&#x2F;search.<p>Do you have any resource where I can find PhD opening that offer VISA sponsorship?
======
uaaa
Usually, I see PhD offers announced on relevant mailing lists, e.g.:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=phd+position+site%3Ahttps%3A...](https://www.google.com/search?q=phd+position+site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fmail.python.org&oq=phd+position+site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fmail.python.org)

Some PhD openings may not even be advertised, so politely asking (i.e. no
generic spamming) existing students or faculty members is the only way to find
out.

------
honorious
It's safe to assume that most US universities with PhD programs have openings
every year and they are going to sponsor you for a visa.

The difficult part is identifying professors that you'd like to work with.

~~~
hamtaroPhD06
I tried cold emailing professors, but I have had 0% response rate.

My emails were clear, simple and respectful. I guess they have better things
to do than to respond to random stranger on the internet.

I wish there was a kind of a job board for PhDs ..

